# Art/Object Issues > Conservation >  Damage

## dhugdahl

Reiterates just who should be allowed to handle artwork, and who should not.

http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/...king-tut-mask/

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Yup. No doubt.

----------

